

Goto is Not Evil, Okay? - javadyan
http://onlinehut.org/2011/10/goto-is-not-evil-okay/

======
mooism2
Goto is a low level construct that shouldn't be used if your language has an
appropriate high level construct you could use instead.

For example, try...finally constructs allow you to do your clean up once in a
single place, and some languages allow you to break out of more than one loop
at once.

If your language / operating environment doesn't have these constructs, then
yes, fall back on goto.

(When I were a lad, we didn't 'ave IF-THEN-ELSE, all we 'ad were IF-THEN and
GOTO. And _line numbers_. And we loved it. I wouldn't want to go back to that
though.)

